
The new Uber: Weak coffee, vanishing perks and fast-deflating morale - jnet
https://www.greenwichtime.com/business/article/Inside-the-new-Uber-Weak-coffee-vanishing-perks-14478225.php
======
mrnobody_67
Sounds like a lot of good people left over there will be hunting for their
next gig soon.... creates a spiraling cycle as people run to the next hot
thing, B players replace A players, B players hire C players, etc.

